# do you have photos of your old boats?



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are a few and as time goes by I am sure I can find more, these are a few of the boats I have had- loved them all. I will find most of the others including a few I built from a blue print


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*photos*



sea hunt 202 said:


> Here are a few and as time goes by I am sure I can find more, these are a few of the boats I have had- loved them all. I will find most of the others including a few I built from a blue print


Boats . . . . .


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*doah photos dont go thru*

trying to poat photos


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*more photos*



sea hunt 202 said:


> trying to poat photos


a few more photos


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

so ok here are a few photos, I have loved boats since I was a toddler and have had a few, I know for sure that I have photos of most all of them that I have owned and a few photos of boats that I have built. Will research the archives to find that stuff, and will post it as it is found. Hay jack I just love boats


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep!!!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

My baby, 52 years old, and still going strong. Raised my kids in her and taught them love for the water. 

I found out after owning her for 20 some years, that although titled as a '62, the Hull I.D. identifies it as a 1961. Someday I'll change my decal....


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't find any pics but a 1971 Ouachita was my first bass boat. Had an 80 HP Mercury w/power tilt and trim, lowrance depth finder, and a motor guide foot control trolling motor. Pretty cutting edge boat for the day. :rotfl: Believe I paid a little over $3000 bucks including TTL.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

you know the reality is that the year model does not matter, the hours of fun and love you had with your family is the target. I have had so many boats and so many memories - I just wish it was a video. A boat can bring so much to a family, teaching the kids to fish or water ski. They all are interested in a boat ride and once they hook a good fish it is always good. Again as soon as I find the old photos I will post them, we had so much fun and will continue to enjoy the water. Sometimes fishing and sometimes catching-tight lines to all


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*more photos*

I found a few more photos, I am just killing time until the christmass Duck Dynasty comes on at 10 o clock


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

ctcc said:


> Yep!!!


3 hour cruise huh? Good one.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

hoosierplugger said:


> 3 hour cruise huh? Good one.


Ya caught me!!!!
I was wondering when someone would catch on to that boat. 
SS Minow!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This pic is of my buddy's and my 17' late 1960's Texas Maid boat. It has our custom hardtop enclosure mounted to it, for winter crappie fishing. Built the enclosure in the garage on the boat. Miss judged the height, wouldn't clear the garage door to get out. Took the wheels off and put the hubs on 2 old skateboards to get out of garage. The enclosure had clear plastic windows, and sealed up real well. We had slots through the plastic for putting our rods through. We had a kerosene heater, almost died in it the first trip...That's my buddy Mike in the pic. Good times, this was Lake Fork in 1989. We called this look, "The floating fruit stand"..


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

1990 proline 20, decent boat rode rough and wet :cloud: (first boat my oldest daughter ever rode in)

1997 shamrock, hated this thing!!!:headknock

1985 mako 21, best boat i have ever owned, probably should not have sold it! (first boat my youngest daughter ever rode in)

1997 prosport 2550, have not had it long but like it so far


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Never easy said:


> 1990 proline 20, decent boat rode rough and wet :cloud: (first boat my oldest daughter ever rode in)
> 
> 1997 shamrock, hated this thing!!!:headknock
> 
> ...


 Is your 3rd picture taken at Crab Island in Destin?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Mick R. said:


> Is your 3rd picture taken at Crab Island in Destin?


Yes, I am also on calssicmako.com . Every year they have a mako funament were everyone hauls there boat to destin for a week. It was awesome! I will be hauling my prosport to Dauphin Island Alabama in july. 

i do miss the mako cult!sad2sm


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

1967 Chris Craft Cavilar. Twin Chevy 283 and a plywood hull.. I would get this baby airborn... 

Ahh To be 19 again with boat and what I know now..lol Great Times..

PS. Its where Captain DAve originated from....


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been blessed to have owned some 18 boats in my life since 10 years old. Here are my last 2. A 2004 JH 21' and 2003 Blue Wave.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I've got pictures of mine, but I thought the old pics were better. 
me with a bunch of Lavaca Bay wintertime trout and my granddads Ouachita flatbottom mid 1970's. 








and me, dad and my little brother with my dad's 18' PowerCat bass boat and some bass from Lake Corpus Christi.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Pic*



Captain Dave said:


> 1967 Chris Craft Cavilar. Twin Chevy 283 and a plywood hull.. I would get this baby airborn...
> 
> Ahh To be 19 again with boat and what I know now..lol Great Times..
> 
> PS. Its where Captain Dave originated from....


Pic of her...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is one, it is a 1854 Gator Traxx with a 31 hp MudBuddy surface drive. I have had a lot of boats and the most versatile I had was a 21' V-Tunnel Kenner with a 150 Johnson.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

a very cool whaler


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*21' Allweld low side*

I had this boat for about ten years and I did the paint job with Imron.

Fact is these pics were taken by another 2cooler in the yard of the guy whom bought it from me.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

How far back did you want to go..........:spineyes:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*old boats*

I have more photos and will find them for you all to see soon


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I remember my dad had a 24ft falcon malbu!! He took my brother and I all over the gulf in that boat!! I'll always cherish those days!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those were some tough hulls but you needed a dentist on retainer in 4'rs...LOL


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good looking Allweld mstrelectric. How shallow will it run?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

1974 Montauk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

First Saltwater Boat I eve bought - Ski Barge at Saluria










The next one was a SeaRay Laguna










My baby, Whaler Conquest -










Now I've downsized, here's the current work in progress, a '64 Whaler Sakonnet -


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, no photos, but grew up with these.
1. Early 60's, 15 ft wooden v-hull with a 35 hp Gale engine.
2. Late 60's, 18 ft Lamar Charger, tri-hull with a 85 hp Evinrude.
3. Early 70's, 15 ft Skeeter Metro bass boat, stick steering, 50 hp Mercury


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The next one was a SeaRay Laguna


I had this exact same boat, 1991 model, great layout and lots of storage. Had a ton of fun in it.
This has got to be one of the wettest riding boats in the history of boats.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I won that same Laguna in the '93 STAR tournament. Underpowered with a 150-horse Merc and aluminum prop, no dials on the dashboard. I sold it as new, without ever launching it. So, I don't really count it as one of my nine boats.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Tex-Cajun said:


> I had this exact same boat, 1991 model, great layout and lots of storage. Had a ton of fun in it.
> This has got to be one of the wettest riding boats in the history of boats.


Yup!!! That's why I got the Whaler, was sick of getting soaked. The bow was so swept back it would take green water over the bow hooked up off shore in 3-4 footers.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Good looking Allweld mstrelectric. How shallow will it run?


That's been a while back! I don't remember but it sure did get a lot of attention. We used it mostly for night fishing and did kill a lot of trout with that setup.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

1991 Wellcraft V-20 Step-Lift with Volvo Penta 140 HP (inline 4)
2003 Sea Fox 195 Bayfisher with Mercury 125 Saltwater

Current Boat - 2011 Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay with Yamaha F300


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Seeing that ole Ski Barge brought back some memories.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*

1971 Skiffcraft Hard top

Amish built lapstrake wood hull, 307 chevy, OMC outdrive.

Thousands of walleye and 100's of steelhead came over the transom trolling around lake erie through the years.

With me in college, it was too much work to keep up with the wood boat and it last saw the water in '98 and was sold in 2005 and was in pretty rough shape after sitting that long.

Loved that boat. It would eat up 3-5's no problem and we would have no problem trolling in 4-6's.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Had this one for a year or so. Bought it from and sold it to 2coolers.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've owned a few, and loved them all. 

14' fiberglass v-hull. Never did know the brand. It was light blue in color, and really had no markings on it.
14 x 36 aluminum flat bottom, riveted hull. LOVED that boat. Caught a lot of fish out of it. Had it from 98' through 2002.
15' trihull with a 1970 model Evinrude 40 horse. It was pull start when i got it. You'd better get it cranked by 2nd or 3rd pull, else you were skrewed! lol. Had that one from about 99' to 2001 or so.
Next was another 14' flat bottom that i had from 2010 to 2011
Then a larger 16 x 72 allweld that i nearly sank in Baffin Bay on one occasion
Late 96' model Bluewave 16' with an Evinrude 48SPL. Good boat, garbage motor.
95 model skeeter walleye boat with a 120HP Force on it. Decent boat. Motor ran like a top.
99' model 18' hydra sports. Pulled the 120HP force off the skeeter and slapped it on the hydra sports.
The obsession continues! hahaha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hard to follow the last post but here goes.....
I had this one for a while. I was a pretty cool little bay boat.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Late 80's Shoalwater


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

a very nice collection and I like them all


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I had a '96 Sea Ray Laguna 21. Decent boat but would definitely get you wet when running into the wind or with a good cross wind.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*My old boat Dec. 1996- Oct. 1999*

USS Nimitz (CVN-68). 
She didn't run skinny, but she could roll out and was really fuel efficient. You had to have a heck of a dip net though.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


WTH is going on in this picture? :rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> WTH is going on in this picture? :rotfl:


 one time....at band camp....


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*1975 20 foot Mako*

I've owned it since 1989, in 1992 I put a 91' Evinrude 150 on it, and in 2006 move up to a E-Tec 175. New foam and floor and completely regel-coated top and bottom. It's the perfect rough water Galveston fishing machine.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Shrimping Days*

Just a few of thousands I have of the twenty plus years of Shrimping from the eighties and up. I have some of Port O Connor shacks we had back in the sixties on Big Bayou but I have to bring them home from the ranch. I even have some pictures of a Cotton Harris scooter my dad had built in 1969. He might have been the inventor of the scooter, that's a question for Port O' folks. And believe it or not that scooter is still around to this day. One picture is Howard Lewis in Port O' with my dad by a boat Howard built for us. The rest are my boats that Melvin Sexton and I put together over the years. A couple of drags I made and my mom picking out a five hundred pound drag on the back of my first boat. The good old days for sure.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not mine, but had to share. SO COOL!!!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I still have my first boat, I was 11 when I got the boat 42 years ago and it is sitting right out front. I bought several motors for the jon boat and they boat itself has outlasted the motors. My wife says she will bury me in it but I have other ideas, pass it off to the Grand Children!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Not our actual boat but we has the exact same model and color

Skied a ton out of it in Clear Lake, Bayport Channel, and Lake Austin in the late 70's and 80's

Would do 70+ MPH

Also fished a lot out of it and even used it to get to duck hunting spots

Sold it in the late 90's but it was still running with the original Mercury 175 into 2000


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Trimmed up it would really run.....I could beat most outboard folks on Lake Austin but some of this jet boats would blow me away


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Wado said:


> Just a few of thousands I have of the twenty plus years of Shrimping from the eighties and up. I have some of Port O Connor shacks we had back in the sixties on Big Bayou but I have to bring them home from the ranch. I even have some pictures of a Cotton Harris scooter my dad had built in 1969. He might have been the inventor of the scooter, that's a question for Port O' folks. And believe it or not that scooter is still around to this day. One picture is Howard Lewis in Port O' with my dad by a boat Howard built for us. The rest are my boats that Melvin Sexton and I put together over the years. A couple of drags I made and my mom picking out a five hundred pound drag on the back of my first boat. The good old days for sure.


Wado,

Here's daddy (Butch, AKA Loon :rotfl with Popop Milton in Palacios many years ago, launching a Sexton Skiff. Daddy would have been 10 or so there in that pic! Man, talk about a trip down memory lane!!! Daddy was born in 50 something, so that's the early 60s.....

The others are the Super Trawler that Melvin Sexton built, Winston Williams in Foul River, AL helped Daddy get her on a trailer and they pulled her all the way to Coden from Palacios. Daddy out that ole Detoit in her in the back yard, built the cabin, and then them boys around by Landry's built the bullworks.

Then off to Winston's place in Foul River where Daddy built the Rig'n. This was back when you actually had a Ice Hold on a bay boat and filled them up in a few days!!!

I was in Bayou La Batre (pronounced Balla-Batre) back in -06 and found out she had been restored from the Chines up. Another Sexton Hull saved.

The Polaroid is of the Super Trawler in Sexton's Boat Shop, same one the Shelly G would have been built in. Circa -74ish.....

That last one is one of Uncle Jeral's Skiffs. I bought her years ago and I reckon she's 20 years old now.

I sure miss all our ole buddy's at Gold Coast..... Days gone by.....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

There is so much truth right here.



sea hunt 202 said:


> *you know the reality is that the year model does not matter, the hours of fun and love you had with your family is the target. I have had so many boats and so many memories - I just wish it was a video. A boat can bring so much to a family, teaching the kids to fish or water ski. They all are interested in a boat ride and once they hook a good fish it is always good. *


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Here's daddy (Butch, AKA Loon :rotfl with Popop Milton in Palacios many years ago, launching a Sexton Skiff. Daddy would have been 10 or so there in that pic! Man, talk about a trip down memory lane!!! Daddy was born in 50 something, so that's the early 60s.....


That is the ramp at the old harbor where my Dad always unloaded. Behind Mr. Milton is where the bait camp was.

My Dad was friends with a man whose last name was Milton and the man in that picture sure looks like him.

I have pictures of us with his Grady White unloaded there as well as some with his Helton and Yellow Jacket boats.

I wish that ramp was still open to the public.

Good times back in the 60's and early 70's.

TH


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah, and you know where Melvinâ€™s shop was? About a half a mile from TV Trans Boat Yard, off west craymer! 

If ya look close in that pic, thereâ€™s another Sexton hull in the background. 

â€œAre the good times really over for good?â€


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

O&G-HAND said:


> Yeah, and you know where Melvinâ€™s shop was? About a half a mile from TV Trans Boat Yard, off west craymer!


Less than 200 yards!! There were a lot of ole boats built right there in that shed with the circle around it. **** fiberglass dust got the best of ole Melvin.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Melvin Sexton*

My boat was built out at Deutschburg on Wilson road at Melvin's last shop. It was right down from Wilson's house on the Carancahua River. I think he built that boat for Winston out there too. I know it was parked at Gerald Storks while Winston worked on it and then they pulled it to Alabama. Gerald found Winston in the boat passed out from breathing coppertox,that green stuff they used to mop inside plywood boats. Melvin said one night Winston got twisted off and went to one of the oil wells out by his shop and loaded a bunch of pipe up and brought it to the shop to build rigging. The old man blew up on him, ha ha. Melvin also built boats up where Omar's is now and a whole bunch down in Aransas Pass. Heck he built them everywhere even in Port O Connor. That boat ramp is over where Tony Carr had that place ultimately across from Gold Coast Bay Boat docks where me and Vernon always tied up. Back then Milton Machachek owned it. That's the Milton everyone knew and Ed at Grassy Point is Milton's brother. The Seagull had it's private corner there too and there was a layer of Miller High Life bottles two feet thick on the bottom of the slip in that corner. Back in 1977 they built the Seaman Brothers, Seaman Pride and the Margaret Ann over there in the parking lot. Took lots of beer to finish those slabs. I know Butch worked on them everyone around there did. I can't believe a bunch of ******** from Palacios built three gulf boats from scratch on a oyster shell parking lot. Those boats have made millions of dollars and are still making money. I just finished some stuff for Ricky's boat (Wylie Milam) that was the Seaman Brothers originally. Now I know why Nelo called you Baby Loon, never knew they called your dad Loon too. I have a whole album of Melvin stuff when we were building bay boats in the early 80's, I need to bring it home and put some pictures up. I had pictures of Vernon sewing nets and Buddy Lovell working on nets somewhere, I tried to take them without them seeing me. There was some characters down at that little dock.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

lol, yeah, the good ole days for sure! Uncle Jeral built a lot of boats for sure, from the skiffs all the way up to those big slabs that, as ya pointed out, still making money. 

And uncle Jeral named Daddyâ€™s boat the Super Trawler too. Daddy had came up with a name that had his name, his 1st girlfriends name and mommas name in one. Well, letâ€™s just say that didnâ€™t go over too well. 

Not too sure that was the same Winston that pulled those stunts. Lol, but that does sound like something Daddy would have done. Lol 

Whereâ€™s the Seagull at these days? She would be about 120 years old if sheâ€™s still floating. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

*First boat*

16â€™ vip Tri hull with an 85hp merc
Ran all over out of FREEPORT out to 20 miles when I was young! VHF and a loran!
Now I canâ€™t leave the jettyâ€™s with anything less than 24â€™ and all the safety gear!


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Wado said:


> The Seagull had it's private corner there too and there was a layer of Miller High Life bottles two feet thick on the bottom of the slip in that corner. Back in 1977 they built the Seaman Brothers, Seaman Pride and the Margaret Ann over there in the parking lot. Took lots of beer to finish those slabs. I know Butch worked on them everyone around there did. I can't believe a bunch of ******** from Palacios built three gulf boats from scratch on a oyster shell parking lot.


'77 and they all still look bran new. I remember when I was 14YO I did a trip with daddy that summer on the Seaman Pride from the Baya to Texas for the Opening. Uncle Thurman would have them deck hands start cleaning the inside two or three days before. Never been on that boat when she didn't smell like old English oil.

For 40 years old, they still look dang good, and from the pic, somethings never change with the Miller!!!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

O&G-HAND said:


> '77 and they all still look bran new. I remember when I was 14YO I did a trip with daddy that summer on the Seaman Pride from the Baya to Texas for the Opening. Uncle Thurman would have them deck hands start cleaning the inside two or three days before. Never been on that boat when she didn't smell like old English oil.
> 
> For 40 years old, they still look dang good, and from the pic, somethings never change with the Miller!!!


Trust me, That ain't Thurman. I don't know who that is! Thurman had air fresheners in the engine room and could pipe air conditioning in there when you worked on the engines. He had purple velvet embroidered cloths covering all the counter tops in the wheel house and after every drag they scrubbed the entire boat stem to stern. Tha's how he got the nickname " Captain Scrub". I have never seen anyone that neat. His wife went out with them for the Alabama opening and he put a porch swing on the back deck just for her to sit in every evening. If it was rough they stored it in the lazarette. He also bought the Margaret Ann and Quinton ran it or maybe owns it now. I haven't seen any of the bayou guys in years.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Yep that was Winston Williams, he had the shipyard in the Bayou and was Partnered with Paul Spree until they split up years ago. He built the Rhonda Lynn and the Mary Bea for Ricky and Mark along with a slew of boats for the Garcia's. That Mary Bea is huge. Gary has the Seagull and it still is in fishing condition and has got to be a hundred years old, maybe older. The Seaman clan came to Texas on that boat when it still had the sails on it I believe. I wish I had a video camera and recorded the stories Nelo told down at the fish house, those words were pure history and lost forever. And some were pure BS, ha ha.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I went on this boat when it was brand new. Steiner had an open house and Bill Jr.s uncle was delivering it to a customer. This thing was beautiful, had cameras all over the place with monitors so the Captain could watch the crew. It was built for rock shrimp and had a chute the bags went down to the freezer to be stacked. Lots of oohs and ahhs and a price tag of over a million back then.







r.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

My 1st boat, some where around 69-70









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Tried to run but we didn't get far.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Dang Trouthappy!! A bit warm I reckon! Was that yours? 

Wade, Appalachee Girl must have been just around â€˜89 or newer. High numbers on the stern and TEDS hanging in the rigâ€™n. TEDS, now thereâ€™s one.... 

How many here remember the Blockade in â€˜89? I was there, Galveston ship channel, 14 years old, on the Kristi Nichole. Ole Roy Boy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

O&G-HAND said:


> Dang Trouthappy!! A bit warm I reckon! Was that yours?
> 
> How many here remember the Blockade in â€˜89? I was there, Galveston ship channel, 14 years old, on the Kristi Nichole. Ole Roy Boy.


Nah, that wasn't my boat. I've had nine fiberglass boats and five jonboats. Lots of pictures, but few are digital.

I was in the blockade in summer of '89. We blew a powerhead 45 miles off Cameron, La. and got towed in all night to Sabine Pass, by friends in a 25 foot Wellcraft. In seven foot following seas, there was a bright moon. Got into Sabine after sunrise feeling pretty rough. Saw the blockade. Walked into Sabine Pass to the diner for a lot of coffee. Our boat trailer was back at Galveston Yacht Basin. Had to hitchhike there. Incredibly, the first car that came down the road was my step-brother driving from Nacogdoches to Galveston in his Corolla. We had first-place fish in the GYB weekend tournament, run by Buddy (can't remember his last name), but weren't allowed to weigh in except by boat. It cost us about $9,500.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, good thing it wasn't your boat and that SUX they didn't let yawl weigh in! What a drag that must have been getting towed in a sea like that too. man.....

That was a crazy time for sure. Sorry yawl got hung up in that mess, because it a mess it was. AK47s going off, ect. There was an Exxon Tow Boat that told a group of shrimpers in the ditch that he had orders not to stop under no circumstances, and he was gunna ram them and he wasn't stop'n. The Shrimp Boat captain came back and said, "I got 5 flares that I'll place on the deck of that barge says you'll stop." in a very calm manner....

The Tow Captain slowly put the head of the tow on the bank of the ditch and there he sat for a few days.

I sat at the dock a few days too. Met some nice Vietnamese guys in Bolivar. 1st time I had ever ate snails and hermit crabs.

Here's some old footage I found on Utuub.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Coast Guard*

They weren't trying to put out fires with the fire boat. The purpose was to flood the exhaust of the main engines and power plants with water and shut them down. They also blew air conditioning units off of the roofs with water cannons and broke windows out. Lucky no one got killed, lots of law suits and fines and guess what? Nothing changed. It did open the public's eye to domestic shrimp and the problems the industry was facing. Here it is 2018, a whole different world.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We didn't know what the blockade was about when they towed us in that morning. My buddy (Capt Crunch here in the forum) hitchhiked to Galveston while I tried to sleep in my SeaCraft at the dock. Didn't know what the shrimper fuss was about, but there was tension in the air. I loaded the flare pistol and took a nap in the cabin until Bill returned with the trailer. After two days and two nights offshore we were too groggy to figure out a winning plan, which was tow the boat to Bolivar, launch it, and pay somebody to tow us into the winner's circle at GYB.


----------

